# الهى ومخلصى يسوع المسيح



## happy angel (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*
الهى ومخلصى وحبيبى يسوع المسيح ,اشكرك يا حبيبى على كل 
هذا الحب الذى يحتوينى كل يوم من عمرىأشكرك لانى 
لا اعرف الحب سوى منك

يارب انت تحتمل ضعفاتى تحتمل قبحى تحتمل تذيبى لقلبك 
بخطاياى ورغم كل هذا تحبنى ربى
فى وسط هذا العالم الخالى من اى صلاح فى وسط جفافه 
وخلوه من اى حبفى وسط عدم
تقدير اقرب الاصدقاء لمشاعرى فى وسط نظرتهم 
لهذه المشاعر انها تفاهات ليس لها وقت فى عالمنا اراك تحب 
وتقدر وتقدس فى هذه المشاعر ياله الحب والرحمه والحنان 
لن اجد كل هذا الاحتواء فى قلب سواك 
فارجوك يا ابىان تجعلنى دائما
"تحت قدميك تشبعنى بحبك تحتوينى بقلبك
تضمد جروحىبحنانك 
العجيبوانت تقدس روحى ومشاعرى فيك 
فراحتى هى حينما اتكلم معك فى كل وحده 
اشعر بها حينما اشعر بجفاف من حولى بقساوة الاصدقاء
حينما اجرى لاحتمى بكاجدك تفتح زراعيك لتضمنى وتحتضنى 
بعيدا"عن قسوة الحياهلا تتركنى يا ابى 
مهما كانت شقاوتى ومهما كانت قسوة قلبى 
لك لان حبك وحنانك لى هو مصدر حياتى أمين.*​


----------



## KOKOMAN (11 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع راااااائع يا هابى 
مرسىىى على الموضوع 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## kalimooo (11 أكتوبر 2008)

> فراحتى هى حينما اتكلم معك فى كل وحده
> اشعر بها حينما اشعر بجفاف من حولى بقساوة الاصدقاء
> حينما اجرى لاحتمى بكاجدك تفتح زراعيك لتضمنى وتحتضنى



*إن حب السيد حار مضطرم ولا يترك مجالاً لتذكّر الأرضيات
 والذي ذاق حب السيد يبحث عنه ليل نهار بلا هوادة. 
مشكورة اختhappy angel
رائعة
سلام المسيح*​


----------



## rana1981 (11 أكتوبر 2008)

happy angel قال:


> *
> الهى ومخلصى وحبيبى يسوع المسيح ,اشكرك يا حبيبى على كل
> هذا الحب الذى يحتوينى كل يوم من عمرىأشكرك لانى
> لا اعرف الحب سوى منك
> ...


*
موضوع جميل جدا تسلم ايديك يا هابي​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (11 أكتوبر 2008)

امين يارب 
شكرا عالصلا الرايعة​


----------



## mero_engel (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*ميرسي علي الصلاه الجميله دي يا ملاكنا الغالي *
*ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## happy angel (12 أكتوبر 2008)

kokoman قال:


> موضوع راااااائع يا هابى
> مرسىىى على الموضوع
> ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك ​


----------



## happy angel (12 أكتوبر 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> *إن حب السيد حار مضطرم ولا يترك مجالاً لتذكّر الأرضيات
> والذي ذاق حب السيد يبحث عنه ليل نهار بلا هوادة.
> مشكورة اختhappy angel
> رائعة
> سلام المسيح*​


----------



## happy angel (12 أكتوبر 2008)

rana1981 قال:


> *
> موضوع جميل جدا تسلم ايديك يا هابي​*


----------



## happy angel (12 أكتوبر 2008)

Bnota_Zr†a قال:


> امين يارب
> شكرا عالصلا الرايعة​


----------



## happy angel (12 أكتوبر 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *ميرسي علي الصلاه الجميله دي يا ملاكنا الغالي *
> *ربنا يبارك حياتك*​


----------



## DODY2010 (26 يناير 2011)

موضوع جميل جدا تسلم ايديك يا هابي


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (5 فبراير 2011)

> فى وسط هذا العالم الخالى من اى صلاح فى وسط جفافه
> وخلوه من اى حبفى وسط عدم
> تقدير اقرب الاصدقاء لمشاعرى فى وسط نظرتهم
> لهذه المشاعر انها تفاهات ليس لها وقت فى عالمنا اراك تحب
> ...


صلاة جميلة 
الرب يبارك حياتك وقلبك الجميل


----------



## happy angel (19 فبراير 2011)

DODY2010 قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا تسلم ايديك يا هابي


----------



## happy angel (19 فبراير 2011)

TULiP TO JESUS قال:


> صلاة جميلة
> الرب يبارك حياتك وقلبك الجميل


----------



## النهيسى (26 فبراير 2011)

> *فراحتى هى حينما اتكلم معك فى كل وحده
> اشعر بها حينما اشعر بجفاف من حولى بقساوة الاصدقاء
> حينما اجرى لاحتمى بكاجدك تفتح زراعيك لتضمنى وتحتضنى
> بعيدا"عن قسوة الحياهلا تتركنى يا ابى
> ...



*شكرا أختنا الغاليه
صلاه رائعه رائعه رائعه
سلام ونعمه*​


----------



## happy angel (10 مايو 2011)

النهيسى قال:


> *شكرا أختنا الغاليه
> صلاه رائعه رائعه رائعه
> سلام ونعمه*​


----------

